# handheld thumb releases best for serious 3d archers in your opinion



## wood44pse (Aug 3, 2011)

hand held thumb releases best for serious 3d archers in your opinion


----------



## mathewsboy7 (Jul 13, 2011)

It all depends on what you feel comfortable with. I use a back tension for 3d, but thats just me. I will switch to a thumb it its windy though and am having trouble with my shots.


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

mostly about what feels like in your hand. I still like the truball handles like the chappy boss. The carter target3 is my second choice.


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

I am a Truball man...love my new absolute 360...


----------



## ABTABB (Apr 4, 2007)

Carter or Stan


----------



## zick (Oct 26, 2004)

I prefer the Carter Chocolate Lite 3 finger.


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

zick said:


> I prefer the Carter Chocolate Lite 3 finger.


Ditto for me


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

Stan SX2!


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

Stan


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Stan shoot off

Cater Insatiable three or Target three

All good choices.


----------



## Mitchhunt (Jan 31, 2011)

Carter Chocolate Lite 4 Finger here.


----------



## Mr.Moose (Sep 15, 2011)

I use a Cascade 8 negative thumb release


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

The release that you shoot the best with is the best for you on that given day. I have been shooting my hinge really well all year and at texas I was sitting in 35 to 40th place after the first day with my hinge, I started the second day with 3 eights and put the hinge away and got out my old trusty scott silverhorn and shot 24 up over the next 16 targets and shot myself back into 7th place for the weekend. I shoot my hinge almost 100% of the time 7 days a week but when the wind shows up or if I am not shooting well all I have to do is take out old trusty.


----------



## shamus275 (Oct 10, 2010)

Stan Shoot-off.


----------



## Lowlevlflyer (Aug 2, 2011)

Waiting on my new TRUball Boss X to come in now!


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

Tru Ball Chappy Boss for me


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

Been thinking since my first post, I shot a truball boss x and compared to the spothog saturday night special it was way better. I held the truball absolute 360 and other offerings at their booth at the last asa shoot in texas and each one of them is really impressive.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

I like the IBEX and the SX2


----------



## johnflail (Dec 30, 2011)

Stan shootoff & sx2


----------



## Travis Shaw (Feb 28, 2011)

Carter target 3 or simple one.


----------



## coach stevenson (Apr 8, 2012)

The day I got my hand thumb release, was an expensive day. I robin hooded my 3rd shot and had to refletch 2 other ones. If you use the thumb release correctly then its almost the same as a back tension. I do love my trufire. Its all what feels good for you


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

IDK. i have only had 3. truball diamon ( piece of crap), st 360 (not bad), stan shootoff trio (LOVE IT!!!!!!). shot the carter target 3 at the proshop and thats very nice as well


----------



## jack mac (Feb 8, 2011)

I went from a scott shark to a Spot Hogg Friday night delight and I love the thumb trigger. Tried a bunch and the Spot Hogg just felt the most comfortable in my hand.


----------



## JRD84 (Jan 14, 2012)

I've had a lot of thumb releases but nothing is as good for me as my sx2 

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## LCA (Apr 20, 2009)

The Stan Shootoff is the best thumb release i have used


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

Stan Shootoff, Carter Just Cuz is a close second. I had an Absolute 360 and a 360x and I sold both of them, couldn't get the creep out of them AND, I have seen TOO many TruBalls come apart.


----------



## peshikthe (Aug 1, 2011)

i shoot a chappy boss all year, when i shoot 3d i shoot it backtension style and my hunting release is a tru ball pro diamond extreme. since switching to a chappy boss my scores have went from the 220,s to averaging 275 this is what i use but the release you use has to fit your hand like a glove and it must be completely reliable to ensure a repeatable and confident shot.


----------



## Lowlevlflyer (Aug 2, 2011)

edgerat said:


> Stan Shootoff, Carter Just Cuz is a close second. I had an Absolute 360 and a 360x and I sold both of them, couldn't get the creep out of them AND, I have seen TOO many TruBalls come apart.


I've seen several of the "come apart" threads about the TruBalls as well... and it seems that the majority of them have either been bought used with no history behind them, OR they've been shot through the bow when the shooter lost his or her grip on them. Not saying a new one wont come apart, because ANYTHING mechanical can break... just saying that they've gotten a bit of a bad rap because of shooter negligence more than anything.:wink:


----------



## Mathew Wrong (Apr 10, 2012)

I own 8 currently, have owned about 20 over the last 6 years and Im liking the Carter whisper, but there are alot of good ones out there, very few of em i couldnt use


----------

